# Mobile Garage Workbench



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello all,

My garage substitutes for my workshop so I am very limited in terms of space. I know many of you deal with this same issue. All of my tools, machines, etc., need to be stored against the wall so that our cars can be parked inside.

I want to build a workbench that will fit against one wall. I plan to make it about 23 inches wide and 8 feet long. The table top will be at about 38 inches high. It will have a full length shelf about 6 inches up from the floor and a couple of 6 inch high 24 inch wide drawers under the table top on either side of the middle support member.

Ideally I'd like to make it mobile to give me more flexibility. I am thinking about putting some heavy duty locking swivel casters under all four corners. My concern though is about the sag factor over the 8 foot length. I am thinking 2X4 to build the frame likely won't be adequate. Should I use 4X4 for the the bottom framing to prevent sagging? I thought about adding two more casters in the middle (back and front) but the garage floor isn't perfectly level and depending upon where I roll the bench that could create more problems than it's worth.

Any suggestions would be great...

Regards,
Tom


----------



## Susan J (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Tom,
I built a similar table several years ago - and mind you I am no woodworking genius. My table was 8 feet long with a top and one shelf. I bought metal corner brackets from HD that were specifically made for connecting 2x4's at right angles - I used one bracket in each top corner which allowed me to make the top and 4 legs. I used "L" shaped brackets to add additional support to the 2x4's to make the shelf supports. Each bracket needs at least 10 screws to hold it in place. No one ever accused me of making a wobbly bench - and it certainly never sagged. I did not put wheels on my bench, but I don't think this would affect sagging. Hope this helps - it is a simple way to make a bench and is cheap.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for your reply Susan. Sounds like you made a nice solid bench. 

I guess my concern is not so much with the joinery for the frame itself. The real issue is that I am spanning 8 feet with no middle support down to the floor to carry any load. All of the weight will be carried by the four casters under the four legs. The top, shelf and drawers will be carrying a good amount of cummulative weight and i just want to make sure I minimize sag across that 8 foot span as much as possible....


----------



## Susan J (Dec 11, 2008)

Sorry I can't help with that - I did use 2x4 joist hangers for the middle cross supports - although I don't know if that helps spread the load across the 8 foot spread - I just know that the bench never sagged anywhere and it was supported by only 4 legs made of 2x4's. Good luck Tom.


----------



## lucas.j.dunton (Feb 27, 2008)

i would NOT recommend putting it on swivel casters, i did that and the bench wobbles even with the casters locked. i would recommend devising something like mmwood_1 did here http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/my-version-shop-workbench-5052/ to make it mobile but so you can also keep it flat on the floor, and not on wheels when using it


----------



## lucas.j.dunton (Feb 27, 2008)

also woodcraft sells these retractable wheels, i have them on my table saw and they work great, they could easily attatch to the outside corner of a 4x4 post


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

lucas.j.dunton said:


> i would NOT recommend putting it on swivel casters, i did that and the bench wobbles even with the casters locked. i would recommend devising something like mmwood_1 did here http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/my-version-shop-workbench-5052/ to make it mobile but so you can also keep it flat on the floor, and not on wheels when using it


 
Thank you for the heads up. I am actually not so much concerned about some wobble. I really won't be using it much for assembly, etc. where it needs to be rock solid. For the majority of the time it will be sitting up against the wall. I just need to move it when cleaning the garage, storing panels behind it up against the wall, etc. So my primary concern is really the sag factor across the 8 foot span.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

I'd suggest you make the top a torsion box. Take three 2*4's, one for each side and one down the middle. Connect the three long 2*4's with short pieces about every 12 to 16 inches. You can stagger the connecting pieces so you'll have a place to screw them to each long piece. Then glue and screw 3/4" plywood to the 2*4's for the top and bottom. I doubt you'll get any sag and it will be hell for stout.

You could probably rip 2*4's in half for the inner frame and it might still not sag.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

bradnailer said:


> I'd suggest you make the top a torsion box. Take three 2*4's, one for each side and one down the middle. Connect the three long 2*4's with short pieces about every 12 to 16 inches. You can stagger the connecting pieces so you'll have a place to screw them to each long piece. Then glue and screw 3/4" plywood to the 2*4's for the top and bottom. I doubt you'll get any sag and it will be hell for stout.
> 
> You could probably rip 2*4's in half for the inner frame and it might still not sag.


Hey Brad,

Thank you so much.

So if I build a torsion box for the workbench top and for the lower shelf i should be in good shape?

Thanks again,
Tom


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

Tom5151 said:


> Hey Brad,
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> ...


Yep, should work just fine and it will be beefy enough to handle most anything you put on it.


----------

